# One-nighter / Belize



## getawaygurl (Nov 1, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a charter for one-nighter in belize for mid-February travel? We''re a couple. Many thanks!!!


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

You might want to look at TMM on Ambergris Caye. I''ve seen four of their catamarans there and they look pretty nice. I don''t think the Moorings in Placencia will do a one night charter.


----------

